# Poodle nose



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

A friend of mine adopted a three year old female standard poodle named Sadie earlier this year. Sadie's nose is always very dry and cracked, and the people my friend got her from told her Sadie has "poodle nose". She puts "nose butter" on it, but it is still very dry. Does anybody know what this is?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

It may be Nasal Hyperkeratosis. Our boxer has it, we had tried vaseline and nose butter while helpful really didn't take care of it. Finally vet ordered something and after applying it for a few days clears it up and he has a beautiful nose again. It does come back and we just repeat. I will check with my daughter later just what the vet prescribed.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My Iris had a very dry and sometimes cracked nose. It would bleed and sometime be painful if bumped. Three vets later we had a diagnosis of Discoid Lupus, which is an auto immune disease. Her brother also had this issue. When treated daily, for life, her nose would soften and clear up. You must treat it for the whole life of the dog. Doxycycline and niacinimide twice daily.

If left untreated it can spread up the face and into the eyes. It is very painful if untreated. Look up collie nose or discoid lupus to find out more about this condition. It is very common in collies....very uncommon in poodles.

A dermatologist vet can do testing.....or try treating with doxy and niacinimide and if it clears up that is what you are dealing with. It is very manageable.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I just finished a course of treatment for our whippet/border collie, Cruise. The doxycycline/niacinamide made no improvement whatever. He has a follow-up appointment this Wednesday. I hope the vet has a new idea.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Johanna said:


> I just finished a course of treatment for our whippet/border collie, Cruise. The doxycycline/niacinamide made no improvement whatever. He has a follow-up appointment this Wednesday. I hope the vet has a new idea.


Oh, I am sorry Cruise has this issue. It is a long time since we started with this....about 14 yrs ago, but if memory serves me right it took about 6 weeks to see a mostly normal nose. Then we just kept it up for life. Maybe there is a newer/alternate treatment.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It is definitely worth a trip to the vet to get it properly diagnosed. To add to the posibilities, Maizie has neurogenic keratoconjunctivitis sicca, which is a very rare neurogenic form of dry eye that makes one side of the nose dry and the other run. To keep everything balanced, she gets very expensive oral meds twice daily plus a nose butter.


----------

